# Cost of marine hobby



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Can anyone give me an average on how much it would cost to set up a 55g saltwater reef tank? Im selling my 36g FW tank and im purchasing the 55g mentioned, as of now it just has the standard lights and a 70g filter.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

50lb box Macro Rock-$109
40lb bag Crushed Coral- $55
Reef Octopus BH2000-$190
Powerheads- MaxJet Pro- $14.00
Refracotmeter- $50
Lighting- This all depends on what type yoiu are going with. LED, Metal Halide or T-5, your choice. T-5 4 lamp unit would start you out at $110. And it would all go up from there.
Heater- $20
Salt- Again, this all depends on what you want to use. Instant Ocean goes for about $15 a 50g bag.
Sump/Fuge? More money
RO/DI? $150
Calcium supplements- $8 a bottle
Reef Test Kit- $25-$50 Depending on the kit.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> 50lb box Macro Rock-$109
> 40lb bag Crushed Coral- $55


Marco Rocks has some nice aragonite sand which you can package with rock, to save a little bit. Also, you can probably save a bit on the skimmer is you aren't planning to do anything fancy. CPR makes a nice hang on product line which would be a little less expensive, provided you are aware of the limitations.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Pasfur said:


> Marco Rocks has some nice aragonite sand which you can package with rock, to save a little bit. Also, you can probably save a bit on the skimmer is you aren't planning to do anything fancy. CPR makes a nice hang on product line which would be a little less expensive, provided you are aware of the limitations.


I want to have corals and anemone for clown fish and a starfish and idk what else haven't looked into stocking yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

lamberb2 said:


> I want to have corals and anemone for clown fish and a starfish and idk what else haven't looked into stocking yet
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Reef tank. Skimmer rated at twice your water volume. T-5 4 lamp unit, or LED, or Metal Halides. 1.5-2lbs of LIve Rock or Macro Rock or Base Rock per gallon. 2-3" sand bed.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

It was just shy of $945 for everything that I have in my 55g and that includes the tank and all equipment. That does not include the Clean up Crew, Shrimp and fish which adds another $85 to the cost. Roughly about a $1000-1100 would be a range to work in getting everything new plus shipping cost if you buy online.

I would highly recommend not skimping out on the skimmer and RO/DI unit. The RO/DI unit I bought was from ebay and has easily already paid for itself and my tank is not even a year old yet! Check craiglist as well for a 32g tank to act as a sump as well, it is well worth setting a sump system up. Doesnt take much more equipment and saves you having your equipment on show in the main tank as it can all go into the sump..or at least most of it. 

Reefing Madness has been an incredible help to me in setting my first saltwater tank up. If you wish to have a look here is the thread on setting my tank up.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

So every one has told me that I can't use tap water to fill the tank, I just got it today, if I have fridge that dispenses water through a filter can I use that? Or am I better off buying 55 gallons of distiller water from the grocery store? If I bought r/o water from the lfs how do I get 55gallons home?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You can use Tap Water in your tank, if you just plan on keeping Fish, and not Corals. Your tank will grow algae and all kinds of neat ugly things that you do not want, but it will not kill your fish.
Water from the fridge only runs through a kind of carbon filter, that wo'nt do you any good.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

So how do I get 50 gallons or so home? Make a million trips to the lfs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Couple of 40-45g totes from Walmart, with the help of a friend and a truck.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh that would work good
Thinking. I cut the cost of a lot of stuff down by getting it
Off amazon. Is a sump absolutely needed? I don't have room for a second tank
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

lamberb2 said:


> Oh that would work good
> Thinking. I cut the cost of a lot of stuff down by getting it
> Off amazon. Is a sump absolutely needed? I don't have room for a second tank
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, you do not have to run a sump.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Is it really just for visual appearance so the equipment isn't in site?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im looking up protein skimmers on amazon.com but alot of them don't say what gallon tanks they are good for, could you point me in the direction of the cheapest one i can get with the quality to do what i need it to?


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll list a few of the things i've picked out, let me know if they are good

Marineland Ml90512 Maxi-Jet 1200 PRO, 295/1300GPH: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Instant Ocean SCPS-100 SeaClone Protein Skimmer, 100-Gallon: Pet Supplies


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

also if i get the t5 lights, what wattage do i need?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

lamberb2 said:


> Is it really just for visual appearance so the equipment isn't in site?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Yes and no. It does hide the equipment, but its also there to grow out macro algae, have extra sand, or keep a deep sand bed, extra rock, and added stability having more water.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

lamberb2 said:


> also if i get the t5 lights, what wattage do i need?


The T-5's would be in a 48" fixture, and I believe that each would be 54w each.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

lamberb2 said:


> I'll list a few of the things i've picked out, let me know if they are good
> 
> Marineland Ml90512 Maxi-Jet 1200 PRO, 295/1300GPH: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies
> 
> Amazon.com: Instant Ocean SCPS-100 SeaClone Protein Skimmer, 100-Gallon: Pet Supplies


 Ditch em both.
Aquarium Water Pumps & Water Movement: Marineland Maxi-Jet PRO
Protein Skimmer Filer Power Pump Large Aquarium Fish Tank Sal Water New | eBay


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

would i still want the t5's in a 48inch fixture if my tank is only 3 feet long? its a 55 tall.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I was reading the reviews on that skimmer i posted and i didn't see a bad one about it, i think for the money i'll try it out and if it doesn't work out i'll purchase a better one, what would you suggest for a powerhead?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Really DO NOT skimp out on the skimmer, get the best suitable one for you tank even if costs a bit more. It will be well worth it. I went cheap (actually free) when I started my tank (32g now a 55g) and regret using it..it was useless. I have a Reef Octopus NW110 on the tank now, set me back $190 + shipping but pulls a lot out of the water.

I have 2 Koralia 750gph powerheads in my 55g although it is a standard 55g and not a tall.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Tazman said:


> Really DO NOT skimp out on the skimmer, get the best suitable one for you tank even if costs a bit more. It will be well worth it. I went cheap (actually free) when I started my tank (32g now a 55g) and regret using it..it was useless. I have a Reef Octopus NW110 on the tank now, set me back $190 + shipping but pulls a lot out of the water.
> 
> I have 2 Koralia 750gph powerheads in my 55g although it is a standard 55g and not a tall.


 +1
I agree with Taz here.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Apparently this tank I bought had a 12 inch ball python in it six years ago and has been in storage for 5 years are there any special measures I should take when cleaning it before adding stuff to it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Keep in mind, every decision ties into the next. This isn't a top of line skimmer, so give yourself a strike. Does this mean you are in trouble, no. But if you also tell me you are only going with 40 pounds of live rock, using crushed coral instead of aragonite, and not worrying about testing for alkalinity and calcium... then now the strikes are adding up and your odds of success are dropping fast.

In other words, you can make small cuts on some things, but it all adds up at the end of the day. That SeaClone skimmer is perfectly adequate for a 55 gallon tank. I've use that skimmer personally on probably a dozen different setups and would not hesitate on a 55. But I would also understand the limitations.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Obviously I'm going to test for everything that needs testing and I'm probably adding in about 60-70lbs of live rock with around 55. Lbs of live sand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Without a good skimmer, those water paramters get outta hand quickly.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Would putting a 70 gallon aqua clear filter on it help out since I went with a cheaper skimmer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

lamberb2 said:


> Would putting a 70 gallon aqua clear filter on it help out since I went with a cheaper skimmer?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Filters add to the parameter issues, they do not normally resove the issue. They become Nitrate factories. You can get away without a Skimmer (not advisable), just be prepared to change 10-20% of your water every week, that in itself will become expensive.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

So i gotta start from square one, the tank i have is apparently a 45 gallon tank, I returned it to the people i bought it from, and im currently looking for a new one.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

lamberb2 said:


> So i gotta start from square one, the tank i have is apparently a 45 gallon tank, I returned it to the people i bought it from, and im currently looking for a new one.


 :doh!:


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

So since im starting all over, and it may take a while to find a tank I want, im starting from square one, and i'm going to buy a reef octopus and my own RO filter set up, and im going to set up a sump. No point in cheaping out like you said, Im returning the other protein skimmer i got once it gets here.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

IMO go with a 40 breeder or 75 gallon tank and not a 55. both of these tanks are wider and easier to scape rocks.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> IMO go with a 40 breeder or 75 gallon tank and not a 55. both of these tanks are wider and easier to scape rocks.


I'm planning hopefully on a 90 if I can't talk my wife Into that then the 75 for sure the 90 is 4 inches taller so wouldn't take up more space width wise I read the whole post pasfur put on about starting his 180 and it talke me into goIng larger
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

